# Windows 8 treiber unter windows 7



## fabianw (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin gerade daraufgekommen, dass der Laptop den ich mir gekauft habe mit Windows 8 ausgestattet ist. (Acer Aspire V3 772G) Ich würde gerne Windows 7 installieren doch ich finde nur windows 8 Treiber. Kann irgendjemand helfen???

Danke im Vorrau,
fabianw


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Juli 2013)

Es gibt auch keine, normal dürften die aber auch unter Win7 funktionieren! Bei Vista zu gings ja auch 
Ansonsten wenns dir ums Startmenü geht is das ganz gut: Classic Shell - Download - CHIP Online
Sonst macht es keinen großen Unterschied welches OS, alles hat Vor und Nachteile! Letztendlich is es nur Gewohnheit! 
Ich nutzt auch beide win8 aufm Laptop, Win7 Zocker PC's


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juli 2013)

Von was für Treiber redest Du hier? Grafik? Sound? LAN?
Ohen nähere Infos kann man Dir da kaum helfen, außer mit der Aussage: Probier's. Im schlimmsten Fall lehnt Win7 die Treiber ab bzw erkennt sie nicht oder meldet einen Fehler.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Juli 2013)

Lass Windows 8 doch drauf. Das hat im Kernel kleinere Optimierungen und ist fortschrittlicher als Windows 7. Da kannst du auch geleich zu Windows 95 wechseln.


----------



## fabianw (11. Juli 2013)

sämtliche systemtreiber (audio, usb, grafik(cpu) )

die treiber sind jedoch ganz normale von anderen firmen ich denke ich könnte sie selbst laden...

Hier der link:
Acer | Download

aspire -> v3 -> 772G


----------



## imischek (11. Juli 2013)

windows 8 ist windows 7 mit kleinen internen verbesserungen und nem anderen  aufgesetztem *gesicht*
nutze win8-64 und wenn jemand an mein rechner setzt der merkt das nicht mal
alles ne einstellungssache sofern den desktop modus nutzt und nach deinen ansprüchen anpasst


----------



## fabianw (11. Juli 2013)

windows 7 will ich, da ich die vorinstallierten programme nicht ausstehen kann


----------



## imischek (11. Juli 2013)

redest von den apps bei metro ? diese kannste alle ausblenden/deinstallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kannst auch direkt auf desktop booten(mache ich per regedit eintrag also kein extra installer) dann kriegste nichtmal metro zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verstehe nicht warum immer alle was gegen win8 haben 
es ist schneller und wenn 5 min zeit reinsteckst genau wie win7 vom style her
mal abgesehn vom fehlenden startbutten den auch per addon haben kannst


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Juli 2013)

Die meisten W8 Treiber sollten auch bei der W7 funxen.
Gggf. Windows 7 die Treibersuche ermöglichen.

Die Grafikchiptreiber auf der Herstellerseite NV oder AMD suchen.

Habe vor kurzen ein ähnliches "Problem" gehabt, die genannten Tips haben bei mir ohne Probs funktioniert.

Mein Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...1-windows-7-moeglich-treiber.html#post5428857


----------

